# What should I do with ebooks I've purchased and read?



## nickib (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm very new to this, in fact, it's not even MY Kindle, it's my fella's (and both of my sisters have one!).  What do people do with ebooks they've purchased from Amazon and read?  Do you re-sell them on Amazon or what do you do with them?  Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I put them in a Collection on my Kindle called "Books I've Read." Eventually, as my Kindle fills up, I'll start deleting them from here, knowing that they'll remain in my archive.

I also keep a copy in my Calibre library.

There's no "re-selling" of ebooks since you're not in possession of a physical object.


----------



## nickib (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Jan - so, can I "give" them or "loan" them to other people, since I did pay something for them?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

nickib said:


> Thanks Jan - so, can I "give" them or "loan" them to other people, since I did pay something for them?


Some books are loanable to one person for 14 days - however, most publishers have opted out of this option. General, ebooks are not shareable unless they are DRM-free, such as public domain books.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-1?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200549320&qid=1330963550&sr=1-1


----------



## nickib (Mar 5, 2012)

Huh.  So, I guess then, whenever possible I should just borrow them from someone else or the library?  I don't really understand the concept of purchasing something that 1) isn't tangible) and 2) really isn't something I can share or loan or really "keep" . . . guess it's the way of technology.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Kindle books are yours to keep as long as Kindle is around. You can check out which of your Kindle books are loanable by going into "Manage Your Kindle" and under "actions" next to each title it will say "Loan this title" if the option is available. But like I say, it's not enabled on most books. Also, before you purchase the Kindle book, it will say in the product description if it's lendable - look for: "Lending: Enabled". If it's not enabled, it merely won't mention it at all.

Unfortunately, it is the publishers legal right to have the option to disable lending so there is nothing Amazon can do about it. But if it really bothers you then perhaps ebooks are not for you.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

It took me awhile to wrap my head around the fact that the book is the words/content, not the paper it is printed on.  So buying it for the ereader is just as legit as buying a hard copy.  

When I finish a book, I either store it in a collection or just remove it from my Kindle.  I only have one or two that I've actually removed completely from my Amazon kindle account (because they were so awful).  I consider the kindle account on Amazon as a virtual bookshelf that doesn't take up space in my house or collect dust.  I rarely shared or loaned books in paper format, so they either stayed around the house or were donated to the library anyway.  So the only loser here is the library!

I still use the library for DTBs of most of the ones that I know will be quick/light reading.


----------



## hmmph (Jan 18, 2012)

nickib said:


> I'm very new to this, in fact, it's not even MY Kindle, it's my fella's (and both of my sisters have one!). What do people do with ebooks they've purchased from Amazon and read? Do you re-sell them on Amazon or what do you do with them? Thanks for any tips.


You can strip the DRM (legal in some countries and ethical in all) and save your own copy in any format you choose using Calibre. I believe loaning an ebook for as long as you wish is perfectly ethical since I could do it with a real book...despite what some people will claim. I also believe keeping a copy saved in Calibre is ethical since Amazon has taken books from people before. In my eyes I paid for it and I don't care what they put in their terms and conditions. They want it both ways. I stick to what I feel is right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hmmph said:


> You can strip the DRM (legal in some countries and ethical in all) and save your own copy in any format you choose using Calibre. I believe loaning an ebook for as long as you wish is perfectly ethical since I could do it with a real book...despite what some people will claim. I also believe keeping a copy saved in Calibre is ethical since Amazon has taken books from people before. In my eyes I paid for it and I don't care what they put in their terms and conditions. They want it both ways. I stick to what I feel is right.


There have been multiple discussions on KindleBoards on both the morality and legality of doing removing DRM. *We will not get into that here.*

But please remember: Discussion of how to remove DRM is not allowed on KindleBoards. (Please see  Forum Decorum.) Doing so for any reason is Amazon's terms of service.

As to the question posed: Once I've read a book, I rate it and, generally, remove it from my Kindle. I have mulitple kindles on my account and share it with my brother as well. If I wish to recommend a book to someone I may lend them one of my Kindles to read it on. Or, if I know they have there own kindle account, I may go ahead and buy them a copy. This isn't really a lot different than how I did it with only paper books.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

There are many ways to manage your collection and as pointed out, the discussion around DRM is prohibited on the forum.

My method (and everyone is different) is to only keep unread books on my Kindle. I use Calibre to manage my entire library including tags, custom columns that allow me to enter the date I finished the book and manage my Collections (this is invaluable as I read a TON of series and this allows me to organize the series so I don't have to look up the next book in order.) I don't want to keep books read on my Kindle as I am constantly adding new ones so for me, keeping finished books on the Kindle takes up space.

Once I complete the book, I go into Calibre, mark the book as Read and enter the date completed. I have the column programmed to turn the title of the book to RED once I have entered the date. This allows me to do "quick scan" and know what I have finished.

There are so many ways to keep yourself organize, I think it comes down to your personal preference.


----------



## hmmph (Jan 18, 2012)

chilady1 said:


> There are many ways to manage your collection and as pointed out, the discussion around DRM is prohibited on the forum.


Why prohibit something that is not illegal everywhere? Canadians can strip DRM legally to my understanding. Nobody was giving directions how to do it just mentioning it. Is it really that fascist here that you can't even SAY it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No one said that a discussion of the pros and cons couldn't be had. And no one is arguing, here, the legality, ethicality, or morality of stripping DRM. (Again, there are a number of threads where both those topics have been hashed out in the past; honestly, it never ends well. )

We do recognize that laws in different countries might affect a person's position.

BUT. . . . it IS against Amazon's Terms of Service.

AND, when the topic comes up, we do like to point out that discussions of how to, or directions to site about how to, are not permitted here, as stated in our  Forum Decorum, a copy of which was provided when you registered and to which you had to agree.


----------



## hmmph (Jan 18, 2012)

> AND, when the topic comes up, we do like to point out that discussions of how to, or directions to site about how to, are not permitted here, as stated in our  Forum Decorum, a copy of which was provided when you registered and to which you had to agree.


More "agreements" that you have no choice in if you want access...nice. You know as well as I do people generally don't read such things and I prefer to let common sense be my guide not arbitrary rules. I do not behave in a "wrong" or "mean" way and that should suffice. Pedantic rules are not helpful in general and in fact cause strife. It is just annoying to constantly have people act like even TALKING about DRM issues is a crime against humanity.

If a lot of people had it their way people like the OP would not even be made aware they had the option. People always want to force their ethics on everyone else and not let them choose what they find fair and right. It's a bit controlling and ridiculous.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

hmmph said:


> It is just annoying to constantly have people act like even TALKING about DRM issues is a crime against humanity.


No-one here has said, or even suggested, any such thing. As Ann has already said, there have been many discussions about DRM in other threads, which never reach a conclusion, because they are so many disparate points of view. You are entirely welcome to track down those threads and participate in them if you wish.

On the other hand, the rule about not discussing the _hows_ of DRM removal is one that we ask our members to adhere to. This board is designed primarily as a forum for Amazon Kindle lovers - though everyone is welcome - and DRM removal IS against Amazon's ToS.

I'm sure there are other forums out there which will allow you to talk about it and you are free to participate in those if you wish. Indeed, you are equally free to set up your own forum where you can talk about whatever you want.


----------



## hmmph (Jan 18, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> No-one here has said, or even suggested, any such thing. As Ann has already said, there have been many discussions about DRM in other threads, which never reach a conclusion, because they are so many disparate points of view. You are entirely welcome to track down those threads and participate in them if you wish.
> 
> On the other hand, the rule about not discussing the _hows_ of DRM removal is one that we ask our members to adhere to. This board is designed primarily as a forum for Amazon Kindle lovers - though everyone is welcome - and DRM removal IS against Amazon's ToS.
> 
> I'm sure there are other forums out there which will allow you to talk about it and you are free to participate in those if you wish. Indeed, you are equally free to set up your owm forum where you can talk about whatever you want.


I expected the smug "if you don't like it make your own forum" reply. Loving a Kindle and being a slave to their sometimes unreasonable "policies" are two different things. And when I even brought up DRM two people jumped in about the rules. It happens on Mobile Read and all the e-reading forums....makes me think the sites get sponsorship money from these companies. DRM removal is NOT illegal everywhere thus not even allowing people to tell others where they can find the info is just ridiculous and controlling. But hey...if I don't like it I can screw off and make my own forum right? Mob rule is so fun.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I use some tools and back up the ones I've purchased and keep them saved on my PC and a portable HD just in case.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The forum sites get legal notices from Amazon if they allow discussion of DRM removal (and other companies if they are discussing other formats' removal), and could be shut down by Amazon's lawyers.  The sites are just protecting themselves.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

reread 'em?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As the forum stance on discussion of the how to of DRM removal has been adequately stated, further posts on the topic in this thread will be removed as off topic.

To answer the OP. . . .someday my kid will inherit my Amazon account and have lots of books to read.   And I do lend a few -- via the lending feature if available or by lending a spare Kindle.  Yeah, I've got spare Kindles. 

But, relevant to what the OP is really interested in -- if indeed the OP is still around.  -- I read something not long ago about a challenge to the 'no resale rights for licensed content' that mostly had to do with setting up a site where people could sell legitimately purchased music files.  It's in the courts now . . . . probably have a decision in a year or two.   'Fraid that's all the info I have on it though.


----------



## ScoobyOK (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm new to Kindle and wondered about the prime account lending option. Am I wrong to be offended when the want to charge $79 a year so I can "borrow" one book a month? Am I reading the rules incorrectly?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ScoobyOK said:


> I'm new to Kindle and wondered about the prime account lending option. Am I wrong to be offended when the want to charge $79 a year so I can "borrow" one book a month? Am I reading the rules incorrectly?


Well, no, but. . . . 

As I see it, the prime lending is sn add on benefit. The main reason to have Prime, which Amazon has offered for years before the kindle, is to get 2 day shipping for no added cost. It's like you've prepaid and, if you buy a lot, it's a great benefit. The videos and books you can get as well are icing on the cake. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyOK (Mar 12, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As I see it, the prime lending is sn add on benefit. The main reason to have Prime, which Amazon has offered for years before the kindle, is to get 2 day shipping for no added cost. It's like you've prepaid and, if you buy a lot, it's a great benefit. The videos and books you can get as well are icing on the cake.


Thank you, Ann! My son orders alot of merchandise but I'm not sure it's $80 worth. I think most of his stuff he can get the free shipping anyways.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

ScoobyOK said:


> Thank you, Ann! My son orders alot of merchandise but I'm not sure it's $80 worth. I think most of his stuff he can get the free shipping anyways.


It's free *2 day shipping*, not just free shipping. Last week I ordered needlework books using DH's Prime Account. The first four books I ordered on Wednesday and were delivered Friday morning. The fifth book I ordered Thursday night about 9 p.m. and it was delivered Friday morning BEFORE the first order. The origin of the warehouse in shipment #2 was significantly closer to my house than shipment #1.  Shipment #1 came from Arizona and Shipment #2 from VA (about 30 miles from where I live). Why they were shipped from different places when they were books in a series all from the same publisher I don't know but I was happy with the 2 day free Prime delivery in both cases.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The Prime Membership also includes the Instant Videos - unlimited, commercial-free streaming videos.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200444160_primevid100?nodeId=200572880


----------



## ScoobyOK (Mar 12, 2012)

The shipping isn't a sell for me because I don't usually order merchandise from Amazon. But I'll have to check out the videos. The big plus, or sell, for me would have to do with e-books for the Kindle. Ex:  There are some books I might purchase but don't because they're priced above my limit for an e-book. Maybe if they offered a member discount on e-books priced over...say $5.00? I might be inclined to keep the membership. But as a struggling writer...I definitely don't want that to come out of the author's royalties.


----------

